# الدينونة الأخيرة...



## الكرمه الصغيره (2 سبتمبر 2013)

​ 
*فَٱسْتَعِدَّ لِلِقَاءِ إِلَهِكَ *
*كل يوم*
*"الموت ومكان الأموات"*
*الدينونة الأخيرة*
*-1-*
* الانتقال إلى الأبدية*
*حين يصل زمن صبر الله إلى نهايته، يأتي الرب يسوع ثانية من السماء، لكي يخلّص خاصته، ويؤسّس ملكوته، وينتقم من أعدائه. وهذه الحقيقة معلنة في الكتاب المقدس، وتبسط بوضوح ما سيتم عند عودة المسيح بالمجد، كاختطاف الكنيسة لملاقاة الرب في الهواء، والملكوت الذي سيقيمه السيد الرب لألف سنة.*​ 
*ولكن مهما كان الحكم الألفي مجيداً، فهو لن يبقى إلى الأبد. لأنه حين يكمل الله انتقامه، ويظهر في هذه الدنيا كل ما في وسع صلاحه أن يفعل، فكل ما هو أرضي ووقتي سيزول.*​ 
*هذا من جهة ومن جهة أخرى، يجب أن يتقرر مصير الأشرار نهائياً. فالمؤمنون وحدهم، ينالون نصيباً في القيامة الأولى، ليملكوا مع المسيح ألف سنة *​ 
*(رؤيا 20: 4 - 6).*​ 
*أما الأموات الآخرون فلا يبعثون إلا بعد أن تتم الألف سنة*
*(رؤيا 20: 5).*​ 
*وعندئذ يقرر الرب مصير الأشرار بالدينونة الأخيرة.*​ 
*-2-*
* ما هي الدينونة الأخيرة؟*​ 
*إنها بالضبط تأدية الحساب الأخير. في ذلك الوقت، يقف بقية الأموات، أي الأشرار من جميع الأزمنة. وبعد الدينونة، لا يبقى إلا الحالة الأبدية لجهنم وللسماء.*​ 
* -3-*
*من هو الديان ؟*​ 
*قال الرائي الملهم بالروح القدس: *​ 
*«ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ عَرْشاً عَظِيماً أَبْيَضَ، وَٱلْجَالِسَ عَلَيْهِ ٱلَّذِي مِنْ وَجْهِهِ هَرَبَتِ ٱلأَرْضُ» *
*(رؤيا 20: 11).*​ 
*هذا الشخص العظيم، هو يسوع المسيح،*
*"  بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلابْنِ ،. لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ." *
*(يوحنا 5: 22 و27). *
*وأخيراً يأتي اليوم *
*«ٱلَّذِي فِيهِ يَدِينُ ٱللّٰهُ سَرَائِرَ ٱلنَّاسِ حَسَبَ إِنْجِيلِي بِيَسُوعَ ٱلْمَسِيحِ» .(رومية 2: 16)*
*«لأَنَّهُ أَقَامَ يَوْماً هُوَ فِيهِ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَدِينَ ٱلْمَسْكُونَةَ بِٱلْعَدْلِ، بِرَجُلٍ قَدْ عَيَّنَهُ، مُقَدِّماً لِلْجَمِيعِ إِيمَاناً إِذْ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ ٱلأَمْوَاتِ» .*
*(أعمال 17: 31)*
*«وَأَوْصَانَا أَنْ نَكْرِزَ لِلشَّعْبِ، وَنَشْهَدَ بِأَنَّ هٰذَا هُوَ ٱلْمُعَيَّنُ مِنَ ٱللّٰهِ دَيَّاناً لِلأَحْيَاءِ وَٱلأَمْوَاتِ» .*
*(أعمال 10: 42)*
*«أَنَا أُنَاشِدُكَ إِذاً أَمَامَ ٱللّٰهِ وَٱلرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ ٱلْمَسِيحِ، ٱلْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يَدِينَ ٱلأَحْيَاءَ وَٱلأَمْوَاتَ، عِنْدَ ظُهُورِهِ وَمَلَكُوتِهِ» *
*(2 تيموثاوس 4: 1). *​ 
* -4-*
*تدمير الأرض والسماء*
*قال الرائي الملهم بالروح القدس:*​ 
*«ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ سَمَاءً جَدِيدَةً وَأَرْضاً جَدِيدَةً، لأَنَّ ٱلسَّمَاءَ ٱلأُولَى وَٱلأَرْضَ ٱلأُولَى مَضَتَا، وَٱلْبَحْرُ لاَ يُوجَدُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ» *
*(رؤيا 21: 1).*
* فالأرض قد رأت المزيد من الخطايا، وشربت المزيد من الدم. لذلك وجب أن تدمر. ومثلها السماء، التي تدنّست بسبب عصيان الملائكة الأشرار، وجب أن تتجدّد كلياً.*​ 
*هذه الدينونة ستتمّ بالنار أسوة بالعالم السابق، الذي دمّرته مياه الطوفان. قال الرسول بطرس:*​ 
*«وَأَمَّا ٱلسَّمَاوَاتُ وَٱلأَرْضُ ٱلْكَائِنَةُ ٱلآنَ فَهِيَ مَخْزُونَةٌ بِتِلْكَ ٱلْكَلِمَةِ عَيْنِهَا، مَحْفُوظَةً لِلنَّارِ إِلَى يَوْمِ ٱلدِّينِ وَهَلاَكِ ٱلنَّاسِ ٱلْفُجَّارِ... وَلٰكِنْ سَيَأْتِي كَلِصٍّ فِي ٱللَّيْلِ، يَوْمُ ٱلرَّبِّ، ٱلَّذِي فِيهِ تَزُولُ ٱلسَّمَاوَاتُ بِضَجِيجٍ، وَتَنْحَلُّ ٱلْعَنَاصِرُ مُحْتَرِقَةً، وَتَحْتَرِقُ ٱلأَرْضُ وَٱلْمَصْنُوعَاتُ ٱلَّتِي فِيهَا. فَبِمَا أَنَّ هٰذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَنْحَلُّ، أَيَّ أُنَاسٍ يَجِبُ أَنْ تَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ فِي سِيرَةٍ مُقَدَّسَةٍ وَتَقْوَى؟ مُنْتَظِرِينَ وَطَالِبِينَ سُرْعَةَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ ٱلرَّبِّ، ٱلَّذِي بِهِ تَنْحَلُّ ٱلسَّمَاوَاتُ مُلْتَهِبَةً، وَٱلْعَنَاصِرُ مُحْتَرِقَةً تَذُوبُ. وَلٰكِنَّنَا بِحَسَبِ وَعْدِهِ نَنْتَظِرُ سَمَاوَاتٍ جَدِيدَةً وَأَرْضاً جَدِيدَةً، يَسْكُنُ فِيهَا ٱلْبِرُّ»*
* (2 بطرس 3: 7، 10 - 13). *​ 
*وقال المسيح:*​ 
*«اَلسَّمَاءُ وَٱلأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ» *​ 
*(متى 24: 35).*​ 
* وقال إمام المرنمين داود مسبّحاً: *​ 
*«مِنْ قِدَمٍ أَسَّسْتَ ٱلأَرْضَ وَٱلسَّمَاوَاتُ هِيَ عَمَلُ يَدَيْكَ. هِيَ تَبِيدُ وَأَنْتَ تَبْقَى، وَكُلُّهَا كَثَوْبٍ تَبْلَى، كَرِدَاءٍ تُغَيِّرُهُنَّ فَتَتَغَيَّرُ»*

* (مزمور 102: 25 و26). *

*ونقرأ في*​ 
* (إشعياء 51: 6 ) *​ 
*«اِرْفَعُوا إِلَى ٱلسَّمَاوَاتِ عُيُونَكُمْ، وَٱنْظُرُوا إِلَى ٱلأَرْضِ مِنْ تَحْتٍ. فَإِنَّ ٱلسَّمَاوَاتِ كَٱلدُّخَانِ تَضْمَحِلُّ، وَٱلأَرْضَ كَٱلثَّوْبِ تَبْلَى».*​ 
*أو ليست الاكتشافات النووية الحديثة وسيلة، تساعدنا على فهم المعنى المتضمّن في القول الرسولي، كيف أنه في يوم ما ستنحلّ العناصر وتذوب محترقة ؟*​ 
*شكراً لك... والمرة القادمة سيكون الحديث عن *
*القيامة الثانية ويوم الحساب*
*وللحديث بقية ... وكلام كثير*
*أشكرك أحبك كثيراً*
*يسوع المسيح ينبوع الحياة*
*يحبكم جميعاً *​ 
*يسوع يحبك*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ابنتى/الكرمة الجميلة
كل موضوعاتك ممتازة
الرب يباركك


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*أسعدني تواجدك الجميل 
 شكراً أبي العزيز حبيب يسوع الطيب القلب لمرورك الجميل والتقييم 
تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك 
المباركة **ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك ويحفظكم على طول بنعمته الغنية وسلامه الأمين ومحبته
العجيبة والدائمة والمجد ليسوع المسيح دائماً...آمين...*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 سبتمبر 2013)

* شكراا
جميل جدا جدا
الرب يفرح قلبك
​*


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (3 سبتمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> * شكراا*​
> 
> *جميل جدا جدا*​
> 
> ...


 

*أفرحني وجودك الجميل 
 شكراً أخي العزيز النهيسى الطيب القلب لمرورك الجميل 
 تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك 
 المباركة **ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك ويحفظكم على طول بنعمته الغنية وسلامه الأمين ومحبته
 العجيبة والدائمة والمجد ليسوع المسيح دائماً...آمين...*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*موضوع جميل
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *موضوع جميل*
> 
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


 

*أفرحني وجودك الجميل 
 شكراً أختي العزيزة مونيكا 57** الطيبة القلب لمرورك الجميل 
 تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك 
 المباركة **ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك ويحفظكم على طول بنعمته الغنية وسلامه الأمين ومحبته
 العجيبة والدائمة والمجد ليسوع المسيح دائماً...آمين...*​


----------



## ملك العين (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لٰكِنَّنَا بِحَسَبِ وَعْدِهِ نَنْتَظِرُ سَمَاوَاتٍ جَدِيدَةً وَأَرْضاً جَدِيدَةً، يَسْكُنُ فِيهَا ٱلْبِرُّ» (٢ بطرس ٣: ٧، ١٠ - ١٣). 
اشكرك الكرمه الرب يبارك حياتك
موضوع ولا اروع
نصلي ان نكون مستعدين لتلك اللحظه


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ملك العين قال:


> لٰكِنَّنَا بِحَسَبِ وَعْدِهِ نَنْتَظِرُ سَمَاوَاتٍ جَدِيدَةً وَأَرْضاً جَدِيدَةً، يَسْكُنُ فِيهَا ٱلْبِرُّ» (٢ بطرس ٣: ٧، ١٠ - ١٣).
> اشكرك الكرمه الرب يبارك حياتك
> موضوع ولا اروع
> نصلي ان نكون مستعدين لتلك اللحظه


 


*آمين يارب*
*سعيد لتواجدك الجميل وكلامك الرائع 
 شكراً أخي العزيز الطيب للمرورك والمتابعة  تحياتي 
 وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك المباركة دائماً 
 ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته الدائمة 
 والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح... آمين*​


----------



## sherihan81 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكراً الكرمة الصغيرة رائع جداً جداً كالعادة...
سلام المسيح معك..*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (16 سبتمبر 2013)

sherihan81 قال:


> *شكراً الكرمة الصغيرة رائع جداً جداً كالعادة...*
> 
> 
> *سلام المسيح معك..*​




*سعيد لوجودك الجميل *​* شكراً أختي العزيزة sherihan81 الطيبه لمرورك الجميل 
 تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك 
 المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته... 
والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------

